# Yoong Na



## MBuzzy (Aug 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the Chodan Hyung "Yoong Na" or "Yung Nah?"


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you referring to the form "Yuk Ro"?


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

As far as I know, it is not Yuk Ro.  I am waiting on a book in the mail to check and see if it is and my Sa Bom Nim just has a different name.  Some other things have slightly different names here in Korea.

If it helps, the form is &#50997;&#45208; in Hangul.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I got it solved.  I asked Sa Bom Nim tonight, and had him write it out in Hangul.  Since I'm in Korea, that is often the best way.  

It is written &#50977;&#47196;, which technically translated is Yuk Ro.  BUT, if you are Korean, it is pronounced Yoong No.  In addition the sounds for "o" and "a" are very close, because the letter for "a" is a long "a" sound.  So it was Yuk Ro, but Americans have adapted the pronunciation from people who have learned basic hangul, but not the full pronunciations.

Thank you for your help!


----------

